# How Does the Fetus "Eat" and "Taste"?



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

I know she/he gets "food" through the umbilical cord, but my husband and I are really confused as to how tastes get transferred to him/her. I was even reading that the fetus at some point can taste the food I eat in the amniotic fluid.

I'm 20 weeks along and notice my baby gets more excited (shows lots of movement) at different foods I eat (chocolate, apples), and it seems to happen really fast.

How is this possible? I thought nutrition was simply carried through my blood to hers/his.

Can my kid really "taste" what I eat or am I carrying a psychic?


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

The taste of your amniotic fluid does change dependent on what you eat, but what you're describing is a reaction to high-sugar foods (chocolate, apples







). Baby gets a "sugar rush" through the placenta just like you do when you eat these foods.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I watched a show about a study that was done using candy. The mother ate the candy through the pg and when the baby was born would turn their head to the smell of the candy. It does change the taste and smell of the fluid. They lick the fluid, you can see 4d u/s where babies are sticking their tongues in and out.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Sugary foods I'm pretty sure it's that the sugar goes into your bloodstream, and then hers, pretty quickly. That makes them active, just like it does adults.

I have no idea how the amniotic fluid-tastes thing works though, but it does seem to anecdotally; DD loves avocado which I ate a lot when pg with her; and DS loves hummus.


----------



## kssinca (Dec 17, 2006)

heheheh, I just ate some apple pie a la mode and definately felt my baby kick me!! It only happens at night though... I drank some fresh orange juice earlier today and nothing....


----------



## OrchideZ (Mar 2, 2008)

I can tell you firsthand that fetuses can and do taste what you eat via smell/taste of the placenta.








We had a 4D u/s done around week 28 and our little guy was pressed up against the placenta so they told us to go eat something to maybe get him to move.
We went to a bakery next door and I had a chocolate and peanut butter cupcake. We went back 20 minutes later and he was still pressed up against the placenta BUT from the sideview, we could see his teeny but long tongue was out and licking the placenta.








It gave us all a chuckle.
The sonographer said he must have a sweet tooth and she said the placenta takes on the flavor and smell of whatever you have just ingested.
For us, that was the best part of the u/s, seeing him doing his thing in there and licking the placenta to get more chocolate flavor.


----------



## Hallielynn01 (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
I watched a show about a study that was done using candy. The mother ate the candy through the pg and when the baby was born would turn their head to the smell of the candy. It does change the taste and smell of the fluid. They lick the fluid, you can see 4d u/s where babies are sticking their tongues in and out.

I saw this too, it was a strong smelling candy, can't remember what now. It was a cool program. My little one seems to like Starbucks LOL


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

This is really awesome!

But I'm still wondering how exactly does the taste of our foods transfer to the placenta and amniotic fluid? Is it even something that has been researched or understood? It'd make sense if the placenta was somehow attached directly to our stomach, but it's not, right?









I wonder if this means that our blood tastes like our food right after we eat?

Obviously, this must have a fantastic evolutionary purpose as many animals end up knowing what to eat right after they are born/hatched. It's so fascinating!

OrchideZ- Your ultrasound sounded really cool! I bet your little guy is going to be hooked on Reeses Peanut Butter Cups in the future.


----------



## christy005 (Mar 5, 2007)

wow! that is too cute.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrchideZ* 
I can tell you firsthand that fetuses can and do taste what you eat via smell/taste of the placenta.








We had a 4D u/s done around week 28 and our little guy was pressed up against the placenta so they told us to go eat something to maybe get him to move.
We went to a bakery next door and I had a chocolate and peanut butter cupcake. We went back 20 minutes later and he was still pressed up against the placenta BUT from the sideview, we could see his teeny but long tongue was out and licking the placenta.








It gave us all a chuckle.
The sonographer said he must have a sweet tooth and she said the placenta takes on the flavor and smell of whatever you have just ingested.
For us, that was the best part of the u/s, seeing him doing his thing in there and licking the placenta to get more chocolate flavor.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I totally read this wrong. I thought it was about eating the fetus. Kinda freaked me out. Interesting thread.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Hehe, I also thought you were asking us how a fetus tastes! I was going to say like Chicken!

OrchideZ-That is the cutest story!

I heard that the amniotic fluid tastes differently to them after we eat different things, and once the grow taste buds, they can taste the fluid and gain preferences.


----------

